# 2-prong power cord plug



## BeckyTrans

¡Hola a todos!
Me estoy peleando de nuevo con algunos términos, en este caso, el _2-Prong Power Cord Plug_. Se trata de uno de los cables que componen una batería. Ya sabéis, las baterías llevan dos tipos de cable, uno que va conectado directamente a la cámara y a la batería, y un segundo cable que va de la batería a la toma de corriente. Este último sería el que menciona el texto como un _2-Prong Power Cord Plug_. 

No estoy muy puesta en esto de la electrónica, así que no se me ocurre ninguna opción, salvo _cable de dos clavijas_ (algo súuuper cutre). ¿Qué pensáis vosotros?


----------



## Filis Cañí

Enchufe [de cable eléctrico] de dos clavijas. Esa es la traducción literal.

¿Está seguro de que se trata de uno de los dos cables que salen de la batería de un coche?


----------



## ILT

Creo que en México les decimos *enchufe de dos puntas para el cable de alimentación*, aunque eso de cable de alimentación sale sobrando, porque hasta donde sé no hay enchufes para otras cosas 

Filis, no creo que se una batería de automóvil, sino más bien una cámara fotográfica.


----------



## Filis Cañí

Gracias, ILT, ya lo entiendo; creo que igual se refiere al transformador, y no a la batería. Un 2-prong power cord plug es un enchufe normal y corriente, sin la tercera clavija para la toma de tierra como las que tienen las neveras o el resto de "enchufes de fuerza". Si lo llama "el enchufe a la toma de corriente" nadie se va a confundir.

(Una batería de corriente continua no se puede conectar a una toma de corriente alterna sin que haya un transformador por medio; y la mayoría de enchufes en los EE.UU. tienen 3 clavijas, de ahí que sean más específicos a la hora de nombrarlos).


----------



## BeckyTrans

Muchísimas gracias a los dos, y gracias por la explicación tan detallada Filis (¡olé!). Bueno, en realidad es el cable para un transporte eléctrico, para la carga de la batería del mismo. Pero creo que habéis solucionado mi duda. 

De todas formas, ¿se puede decir que estos cables están "polarizados"? 

Besos y gracias mil.


----------



## BeckyTrans

A la última pregunta... ignoradla... He visto que sí, hay cables polarizados (¡por favor! ¡Qué incultura tengo!). 

Besazos.


----------



## Filis Cañí

Aunque no soy un técnico, estoy bastante seguro de que los cables (y tomas de corriente) en España NO están polarizados. Si lo estuvieran, las dos clavijas tendrían formas distintas para que cada una sólo pudiese entrar en su agujero correspondiente de la toma.


----------



## BeckyTrans

¿Y podrían tener una toma de tierra? En España, quiero decir...


----------



## Filis Cañí

Los enchufes con toma de tierra tienen 3 clavijas, y las tomas de corriente conectadas a tierra tienen 3 agujeros. No sé ahora, pero antes en las casas españolas habían dos tipos de toma: tomas de fuerza y tomas de luz. Las tomas de fuerza sí están conectadas a tierra. Las de luz (las "normales" con sólo dos agujeros donde enchufaría el enchufe del que habla) no están conectadas a tierra, ni polarizadas.

Si está traduciendo usted un documento destinado al mercado de EE.UU., un 2-prong power cord no tiene clavija de toma de tierra, pero puede estar polarizado o no. Si las dos clavijas son del mismo tamaño, el enchufe no está polarizado. Los enchufes americanos tienen las clavijas rectangulares y no entrarían en una toma de corriente española.


----------



## BeckyTrans

Muchas gracias.   
No, va para el mercado español, no para el estadounidense.


----------



## Filis Cañí

Siendo para el mercado español, una buena traducción sería "enchufe de 220 voltios".


----------

